# how many??????



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

How many chickens do you have???
Big flock...
Small flock?


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 6 chickens, 6 different breeds.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Stopping at 9 hens, 6 different breeds. No roo, just my spoiled rotten girls that we adore. Added 2 ducks to the flock this Spring.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Today I have 14 chickens '( 12 hens 2 roosters) and 10 ducks (3 drakes 4 ducks 3 unknown sex right now). Tomorrow I will have 35 chickens, 13 ducks, 2 geese, and 2 turkey. (The babies should be here tomorrow)


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 20 hens, 4 roosters, 12 pullets in one border and 2 in another. I have 22 eggs in a incubator. So right now I have 38 total.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

The further down I read, the bigger the flocks are getting! I have a small mixed flock of 4, chicken math hasn't struck here. ...............yet!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 20 some hens and a roo and my son thought the grandbaby (I watch her while mom works ) needed some chicks to play with on the farm, so now we have 23 Easter egger chicks. 

I'm still looking for a few geese but no luck as of yet.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

28 chickens total!


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

We have 8. 3 different breeds.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

3 barred rocks,3red sexlinks and then the baby chicks.....6.Nh reds, 1 Easter egger, 2 GL Wyandotte and 7 ducks. Tsc is a dangerous place!! Lol


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

7 blue Andalusian
9 buff orphington
7 bared rock
15 black astrolorps!
And 2 guinneas


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I mean 4 guineas lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have:

2 white crested polish - a pair
2 red silkies - a pair
2 blue & blue splash silkies - a pair
1 red sex linked hen
1 buff rock banty hen
1 mixed leghorn Roo
3 barred rock pullets 
1 buff orp pullet

And I'm getting: (from Meyers)

6 buff orp chicks (all girls)
4 black jersey giants chicks (3 girls/1 boy)
4 golden laced polish chicks (all girls)

So 27 in all I guess. Do I expect some of the chicks to be boys? Yes I expect mistakes. Are all the Roos staying? Maybe not.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I have 9 laying hens (3 red sexlinks, 2 RI Reds, 2 silver laced Wyandottes, 2 brown Sussex), one rooster (RI Red, I think), one Americauna pullet, & one Barred Rock pullet. So I guess that's 12 in all. 

However, I'm thinking of giving 2 to a friend who wants laying hens for her & her son. But then I'll probably go get myself a few more!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

birdguy said:


> How many chickens do you have???
> Big flock...
> Small flock?


Six baby girls. 2 of each of the following breeds: barred rock, buff orpington, and Easter egger.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Currently I have 17 hens and 5 roosters. I lost a rooster over the weekend. He fell out of the tree and broke his neck in the night. The hens are doing well, but one 4 year old production rock is looking like she is "fizzling" It's the first signs, I think coming back into lay is taking its toll on her, her eggs are pale in color and very thin shelled. So I may lose her and that would give me 16 hens.

I'm planning on getting peeps next Spring. With all the photos and excitement here it's tough not to get some!! I just don't have the $$ or the space right now.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

I curently have 14 buff orphingtons, 10 barred rocks, 17 Rhode island reds, and one broad breasted turkey, so 42 birds in all!


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

O, and 30+ eggs in an incubator!


----------

